# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  صحة الفم واللثة والأسنان في رمضان

## معاذ ملحم

ان العناية باللثة والفم والأسنان خلال شهر رمضان، لا تختلف كثيرا عما هي عليه بقية أشهر السنة، غير ان هناك امورا مهمة يجدر ملاحظتها خلال هذا الشهر المبارك كما يلي: * ان الانقطاع عن تناول الطعام والشراب لساعات طويلة خلال فترة الصوم بسبب جفاف الفم، مما يهيّج الأنسجة اللثوية ويتعب اللسان، وبذلك ينصح الصائم بغسيل فمه وترطيبه عدة مرات خلال النهار بما لا يفسد صيامه.. كما ان غسل الفم يقلل الى حد ما من رائحة الفم التي تصاحب الصائم في ساعات ما بعد العصر.
* ان المدخن الصائم الذي ينقطع عن التدخين لساعات طويلة، منذ الفجر حتى آذان المغرب يمكنه بقليل من الارادة والتصميم ان يستمر بالانقطاع عن التدخين فيما تبقى من ساعات المساء والسهر بعد الافطار.. وبذلك يصبح شهر الصوم مناسبة مهمة للانقطاع عن التدخين بشكل نهائي، ذلك ان التدخين يعتبر أحد أهم آفات هذا العصر وأخطرها، بما يحمله من أضرار بالغة على الصحة العامة للمدخنين ومن يحيطون بهم، ولا تقتصر آثاره الخطرة على الجهاز التنفسي وسرطان الرئة، وما يسببه من أمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية كما هو مكتوب على علبة السجائر، بل ان الضرر يتعدى ذلك بكثير ليشمل أجزاء عديدة من جسم الانسان، بما في ذلك أنسجة الفم واللثة والشفة واللسان وسقف الحلق وغيرها. التدخين بكل أشكاله سواء السجائر او الأرجيلة او السيجار او الغليون.. جميعا تحمل نفس المخاطر والأضرار، وان كمية النيكوتين الموجودة في أرجيلة واحدة تعادل 20 - 30 سيجارة.
* يتكون التبغ من ثلاث مواد خطرة هي النيكوتين الذي يسبب الاعتياد والادمان، وأول اكسيد الكربون الذي يقوم بحل الهيموغلوبين في خلايا الدم مما يؤدي الى أمراض القلب، والقطران الذي يسبب الاصابة بالسرطان ويضاف اليه العديد من المواد الكيماوية الاخرى المسرطنة. ان الأبحاث العلمية والشواهد الطبية والسريرية توضح العلاقة الأكيدة بين التدخين بكل أشكاله والكثير من أمراض اللثة والأغشية المخاطية داخل الفم، اضافة لما يسببه من اورام خبيثة على الشفة واللسان وداخل الفم بكل أجزائه.
* يمكن لطبيب الأسنان ذو الخبرة العالية ان يشخص سرطان الفم واللثة والشفة واللسان في حالاته المبكرة بالفحص العياني والباثولوجي (أي فحص عيّنة من الأنسجة) وكلما كان التشخيص والعلاج مبكرا كلما كانت فرصة الشفاء ونجاة المريض من عودة المرض او الوفاة بسببه أقل. تدل الاحصائيات على ان اكثر من 90% من المصابين بسرطان الفم هم من المدخنين، ويشكل سرطان الفم 3% من كافة أنواع السرطان الاخرى التي تصيب الجسم، وتعتبر هذه النسبة عالية قياسا الى صغر مساحة الفم.
* من المعروف ان الكثيرين خلال السهرات الرمضانية يتناولون الحلويات المختلفة التي تسبب نخر الأسنان والكثير من المكسرات التي ربما تسبب كسر الحشوات السنية.. لذلك يجب تناولها بحذر واعتدال، والاستعاضة عنها بتناول الفواكه الطارجة المفيدة للصحة والأسنان، كما ان السهرات الرمضانية يصاحبها تدخين الأرجيلة التي ثبت انها ضارة جدا على انسجة الفم واللثة والحلق كما ذكرنا سابقا، وبذلك يجب الامتناع عنها خلال شهر رمضان وبعد انتهائه.
* ان مراجعة طبيب الأسنان خلال شهر رمضان ولكل أفراد العائلة تعتبر عادية وضرورية ولا تفسد الصوم، واعطاء النبج الموضعي واجراء معالجات الفم واللثة والأسنان جميعها ممكنة للصائم ولا تفسد صيامه.. غير انه من المفضل اجراء مثل هذه المعالجات في الفترة الصباحية وحتى آذان الظهر قبل ان ينخفض مستوى السكر في دم الصائم. اما فيما يخص تناول الأدوية المرافقة للمعالجات السنية فيمكن اعادة برمجتها ليتم تناولها في الفترة ما بين الافطار والسحور.. ويستثنى من ذلك مرضى السكري والمسنين والمصابين بالفشل الكلوي والأمراض المستعصية الاخرى حيث يتوجب عليهم الافطار عند اجراء معالجات او جراحة الفم واللثة والأسنان لهم، واتباع ارشادات الطبيب المعالج بدقة واهتمام.
* ان أفضل الأوقات لتفريش الفم والأسنان خلال رمضان هي بعد تناول وجبة الافطار ثم قبل التوجه الى النوم ومرة ثالثة بعد تناول وجبة السحور.. ولا مانع من استعمال السواك بعد تفريش الأسنان، علما بأن السواك لا يصح ان يكون بديلا عن فرشاة الأسنان، وانما مساعدا لها، يضاف الى ذلك ما ذكرته سابقا فان غسل الفم والأسنان عدة مرات خلال النهار سيساهم في حفظ صحة الفم واللثة والأسنان، ولن يفسد الصيام.
ان كافة أعمال جراحة الفم واللثة والأسنان ضرورية يمكن اجراؤها بالتخدير الموضعي بدون افساد الصيام، والعناية بصحة الفم واللثة والأسنان ضرورية خلال شهر الصوم كما هي في بقية أشهر السنة مع ترطيب الفم خلال النهار بغسله عدة مرات.. كما ان شهر رمضان يعتبر مناسبة مهمة جدا للتوقف عن التدخين نهائيا والتخلص من عادة الأرجيلة بعكس ما هو شائع هذه الأيام.

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد والجميل

----------


## ashrafwater

الاسلام لم يترك شيئا الا وبينه لنا ولله الحمد . فالنظافه من الايمان وهو شطر الايمان وهذا من نعم الله علينا  .

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اشكرك معاذ على المعلومات لقيمة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ولو يا شباب هاد من واجبنا

مشكورين على المشاركة

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا شكر على واجب يا زهرة

----------


## ابو نعيم

*شكرا على موضوع المفيد*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا ابو نعيم على المشاركة 

يسلمو شباب

----------

